

XKCD: Sustainable - chunky1994
http://www.xkcd.com/1007/

======
nodata
I think the next phase of sustainable will ensure that every single input that
has gone into making a product is also sustainable. I'm not kidding.

Is all the transport that allowed the product to be created sustainable? What
about every single part of the transport? What about all of the drivers of the
transport? Do they lead sustainable lives too?

~~~
rickmb
Uh, yeah, that is what "sustainable" means.

If the input going into the product is not sustainable, than the product is
not sustainable.

Besides the ad absurdum of drivers' private lives, what did you think
sustainable referred to? Just the one item in the box?

~~~
nodata
Really? That's great. Can you give me a quick list of ten sustainable
companies that can demonstrate 100% through the chain sustainability in the
way that I described?

------
yuvadam
Wait 'till you see the same graph for "disrupt".

